# How to disable Firefox mouse wheel scroll go back and forth browsing history?



## badbrain (Jul 14, 2019)

I do not need this feature. Still Firefox but on OpenBSD/MX Linux there's no such thing. Only on FreeBSD. I searched and followed all of the suggestions on the net without success. Please help everyone  Anytime I viewing a youtube video if I scroll to top (to search for a new video) it redirect me to my previous page which is google. I'm out of idea


----------



## Emrion (Jul 14, 2019)

Is this a Virtual Machine? If yes, disable moused (in /etc/rc.conf).


----------



## badbrain (Jul 14, 2019)

Emrion said:


> Is this a Virtual Machine? If yes, disable moused (in /etc/rc.conf).


Yes, it's a VBox VM. But without moused, the mouse just freeze and I can't move it let alone use


----------



## Emrion (Jul 14, 2019)

Have you installed the VB guest additions? There is no reason that your mouse freeze.


----------



## badbrain (Jul 15, 2019)

I think I found the solution. At least theoretically because I'm not tested it. It's the FreeBSD's moused fault it wrongly detect the PS/2 emulated mouse with a 5 button mouse. Set this in rc.conf:

moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="ps/2"

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?moused


----------

